
Which AWS certification to choose considering my stack? - amoitnga
We currently use Rails and React to build our apps. Some solr envolved. 
I&#x27;ve been encouraged by my team to learn&#x2F;do more with aws, so I was wondering what is a good way to learn it properly.<p>- what to learn? 
- how to learn? 
- should I get aws certified? AWS Certified Developer vs AWS Certified Solutions Architect – Associate ?
======
couterSpell
I guess the first question is: What do you want to do with AWS?

Do you want to have a good understanding of the breadth of services, or do you
want to learn how to leverage AWS to help in your development?

CSA will give you a good overview of the main services AWS offers: You'll
learn about EC2, S3, VPC networking, security and access management, etc.
You'll also learn about costing holistically, and how to make well-architected
systems.

Certified Developer will give you a deeper dive into the development-centric
aspects of AWS. You'll learn stuff like specific details about RDS and Dynamo
DB (manage SQL and NoSQL databases, respectively), how to build CI/CD
pipelines, ECS (Elastic Container Store), etc. It covers fewer products (but
at a deeper level) than the CSA.

With the CSA you'll learn which use cases you'll want a relational DB or when
you want to go NoSQL. You'll also learn what DB engines are available in RDS
and Dynamo DB. With the Developer, you'll be asked more detailed stuff like
read/write units, eventually vs. strongly consistent reads, how DB throughput
is calculated, etc.

How to learn? AWS Whitepapers and ReInvent videos on Youtube are both free.
Linux Academy has great courses on AWS. acloud.guru fills in some gaps Linux
Academy may leave out, but overall I find acloud.guru to be less feature-rich
and somewhat underwhelming.

A lot of people use Whizlabs for practice tests, but I've never used them.

I encourage getting AWS certified. The certifications are really hot right
now, and it'll validate that you have at least the base knowledge. There's a
lot of fakers out there, and AWS certification helps you overcome that hurdle
somewhat.

\--3x AWS certified, including CSA Pro.

